# 1939 DX Schwinn Ace (I think)



## J_Westy (Nov 30, 2009)

After just barely finishing my klunker tribute (http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=570569&highlight=#570569), I really wasn't looking for a project... moreover my wife wasn't looking for me to start another project 

But you know how things go, and this thing popped up on CL. Misrepresented prewar finds haven't popped up the past year that I've been browsing CL, so I had to check it out :






I'm still a total freshman on such things, but the price was certainly right and it looked pretty good in his dark garage on a gloomy Michigan afternoon, so I grabbed it.!

So I got her home and checked her out. Obviously it's a mish mash of parts. I really don't know what everything is from. It'll probably make some of you cringe, but like the first klunker, I'll probably part it out (keeping the frame and head badge) in order to partially fund the next steps. The Cabe has always been good to me and I'm of the "pay it forward" mindset, so you guys are more than welcome to first dibs. (Hopefully, I'm not breaking a rule by throwing that out)

Appears to be the classic '39 DX style -- straight down tube and slightly curved mid tube. Top coat appears to be spray painted John Deere green followed by some black and white. Worn to bare metal in many places.

















Serial Number B21178:





Miraculously the Ace badge is still there in in good shape!





Rear drop out to accomodate the (missing) drop stand:


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 30, 2009)

*Part 2 of 3*

Chain guard appears to be original. Quite straight actually except for a slight tweak at the front mounting location:





Nice painted Sweetheart crank with (I'm assuming) newer bow pedals.





New Departure Model D rear hub. 36 hole. Unmarked painted rim about 1-5/8" wide:









Schwinn Scripted front hub. 36 hole. Unmarked painted rim just under 1-1/2" wide:





Springer front fork. Looks like there was some kind of repair to the left leg?


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 30, 2009)

*Part 3 of 3*

Looks like some kind of repair at the head tube and down tube? Hopefully this is repairable to be strong and unnoticeable? What do you guys think? Do you know a trusted welder/brazer in the SE Michigan area?















J_Westy


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh my!!! She is sweet!! The rear kickstand brackets (on frame) makes it a 1 year only frame, 1936, I believe. Replace pedals, seat and bars you got a winner. Let me know about the frame/forks if you part with them.


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 1, 2009)

schwinndoggy said:


> Oh my!!! She is sweet!! The rear kickstand brackets (on frame) makes it a 1 year only frame, 1936, I believe.




Thanks! I thought the slight curve to the middle tube (if that's what it's called) meant 1939?

The catalog pic from the trfindley pages that I attached above is from '39


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure we are talking about the same thing. I am referring to the tabs near the rear axle for the rear drop kickstand. What Middle tube is curved? I have heard reference to this.


----------



## jaxschwinn (Dec 1, 2009)

*Confused*

I thought '39 was the first year for dx and they are easily identified by their straight down tube. However I am pretty sure they didn't use dropstand tabs on the frame but used a dropstand with built in ears.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 1, 2009)

This is a 1939 frame with built in ears for the drop stand.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Mark! One year only? Was 39' the first year of the Dx?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 1, 2009)

That would be correct 39 was the first year for the dx and the built in ears are 1 year only.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Dec 1, 2009)

Where did you snag that Catalog scan? If you've got a bigger copy could you email it to me?
-Nolan


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 1, 2009)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> Where did you snag that Catalog scan? If you've got a bigger copy could you email it to me?
> -Nolan




The catalog scan came from here:

http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 1, 2009)

markivpedalpusher said:


> That would be correct 39 was the first year for the dx and the built in ears are 1 year only.




Thanks Mark, that's what I thought.

I pulled the crank tonight to check the date code -- 38

That would be typical right -- to have a date code a little older that the model year?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 2, 2009)

Tha's very interesting... I don't think its typical or standard for the crank to be dated earlier at least in the little experience I have. I do know stranger things pop up in terms of earlier and later parts on Schwinn's they were known to use left overs. I do know when it comes to Ranger this could definitely be the case.


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 2, 2009)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I do know stranger things pop up in terms of earlier and later parts on Schwinn's they were known to use left overs.




Yeah, I've read that somewhere too. Of course this whole bike was a bit of a hodgepodge, so who knows, but I think a 38 crank in a 39 bike is plausible.


The vintage guru at the LBS helped me find the master-link on the chain, so now I have her stripped down to the bare frame.

He thinks that funny business under the downtube could be factory - like a factory repair? Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 4, 2009)

J_Westy said:


> The catalog scan came from here:




Also, here's a BF Goodrich ad I found at: http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/920.htm


----------



## tDuctape (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm laughing over  here.....
How are you going to pull this off. I am guessing you are going to have to put this one together for your wife? 

Very Cool......................
T


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 6, 2009)

Aemmer said:


> I'm laughing over  here.....
> How are you going to pull this off. I am guessing you are going to have to put this one together for your wife?
> 
> Very Cool......................
> T






It's not out of the question that this one could end up pink!


----------



## Xcelsior (Dec 9, 2009)

*divine 39*

I know these 39's very well and have a few of them. I have had 4 in my garage at one time before I sold them but still hoard a lot of good parts for the ones I have left.  If you have any questions along the way, let me know.  Good luck and nice find.  Jay Z


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 10, 2009)

Xcelsior said:


> If you have any questions along the way, let me know.  Good luck and nice find.  Jay Z




Thanks for the offer!

I would be interested in some original paint schemes if you happen to have any pics.


----------



## J_Westy (May 6, 2010)

J_Westy said:


> I would be interested in some original paint schemes if you happen to have any pics.




OK, so I'm closing in on painting.

The frame is fixed and I'm prepping this week pending the weather.

So the question is back to the paint scheme:

1) Were any original '39 DX's painted with diamonds on the seat tube? I like them for visual flair, but wouldn't mind being original too.
2) Were any original '39 DX's pinstriped? I'd like to put on red pinstripes to coordinate with some of the red ano going on her.

If anyone likes klunkers, here's my build thread:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=81547


----------



## PCHiggin (May 6, 2010)

*Check this out...*

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_b03.html. 

Pat


----------



## DonChristie (May 6, 2010)

Lol, why are you worried about being original? 1940 - 1941 were different style paint jobs on the Dx's. As PCHiggin posted, that is the early style Dx paint. 
In 1941 it changed to different tank and frame graphics. No diamonds and pinstriping on chain guard only. Seems with your custom BMX build you good do anything you want.


----------



## J_Westy (May 6, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> Lol, why are you worried about being original? 1940 - 1941 were different style paint jobs on the Dx's. As PCHiggin posted, that is the early style Dx paint.
> In 1941 it changed to different tank and frame graphics. No diamonds and pinstriping on chain guard only. Seems with your custom BMX build you good do anything you want.




Fair enough. Tons of freedom for sure.

Just wondering of any of the dozen or more headbadged '39 DX's had diamonds or pin striping - Excelsior, Ace, World, LaSalle, Admiral, Pullman, etc. I thought it would be cool if the paint scheme I settle on happens to be an original configuration.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned that the thing on the down tube was a section of rod that kept the springer arms from hitting the tank? Because thats what it was, it looks like it got broken off.


----------



## J_Westy (May 8, 2010)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the thing on the down tube was a section of rod that kept the springer arms from hitting the tank? Because thats what it was, it looks like it got broken off.




No! That makes a lot of sense now. 

The person that cut it off was a hack. They guy that brazed my cross brace also put some brass up there that I ground back into a nice looking fillet.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 8, 2010)

Was that bike on the Detroit c/l?

Pat


----------



## J_Westy (May 8, 2010)

PCHiggin said:


> Was that bike on the Detroit c/l?
> 
> Pat




Sure was... November 2009


----------



## PCHiggin (May 8, 2010)

You're quick! Thought I saw it. Real nice find,I've yet to find anything older than the '50's.

Pat


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 8, 2010)

After you found your Ace, I was on a mission.  I needed a '39 DX.  I snagged this during the Superbowl.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 8, 2010)

*Now that's a find!*

Mission accomplished eh? They sure look best left original....BTW, I have a rack just like this one,it bolts to the axle and appears to have the same reflector. Is yours a Schwinn product or did they buy these from Wald or another supplier? Thanks.


Pat


----------



## J_Westy (May 8, 2010)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> After you found your Ace, I was on a mission.  I needed a '39 DX.  I snagged this during the Superbowl.




That IS a beaut!

What headbadge is on it?

Would you mind taking a pic of that stop under the downtube? Just curious what mine looked like originally..


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 8, 2010)

Went out to the backyard...












I forgot I got this reflector for it  : )




I think the rack is correct, but I really can't say for sure, the braces are original.


----------



## J_Westy (Jun 27, 2010)

J_Westy said:


> OK, so I'm closing in on painting.




Finished the build today.  Very happy with the results   
----------

Frame: 1939 Schwinn DX "Schwinn Ace", S/N: B21178 
Fork: NOS 1981 Tange TX-1200
Headset: NOS Tange MX-2
Stem: Ashtabula (1978)
Handlebar: 90's BMX cruiser Answer Alumilite 7075
Grips: Ritchey True Grips (contemporary)
Brake Levers: NOS/NIB 1987 Dia Compe AD 290 4-finger levers in grey 
Chain:  KMC BMX Z-chain in silver
Cranks: 175mm TA ProVis 5 anniversary edition with retro stickers
Chainring: TA 30T
Bottom Bracket: Tange 68x122.5 with TruVativ bottom bracket adapter (both contemporary)
Pedals: NOS MKS BMX-7
Rims: Araya 7C 26x1.75. NOS silver, stripped and re-anodized red
Hubs: Sturmey Archer X-RD8(W) rear; X-FD front
Tires: Cheng Shin C693 26x2.125
Saddle: Brooks B-72 w/ chrome rails
Seatpost: Custom turned solid 6061, clear anodized 
Seatpost Binder: Campy

Weight: 38 lbs of klunker fun

Build saga here: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=81547

----------


----------



## flyroy (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd be interested if you are selling.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice build! Looks MEAN!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2011)

Great bike!!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok already, I'm finished posting to this post      ?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2011)

It appears to be a locking fork that was welded/brazed closed, and the fork limiter was hacksawed off...
Nice find!


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

awesome, I noticed those ears in a what do I got picture in a previous thread and was looking at those ears going wtf is that? now  I know and am glad I stayed up all night again geeking out on computer.... when are we going to reach a consensus on the late thirties excelsiors? Are they really worth thousands of dollars?


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

I really really like the frame.  the campy seat bolt sets it offf nicely!!! however all though too each his own I could do without all the mix n match stuff bmx forks? i dont know. the wheels are nice to have money in though, looks like it is built for a certain ride. how well does the sprocket do seems small???  also I do not condone chopping in bike parts on prewar bikes I am always a fan of the three piece crank upgrade on older cycles though. nice pics!


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

awesome, I noticed those ears in a what do I got picture in a previous thread and was looking at those ears going wtf is that? now  I know and am glad I stayed up all night again geeking out on computer.... when are we going to reach a consensus on the late thirties excelsiors? Are they really worth thousands of dollars?


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jul 14, 2011)

Straight down tube, curved middle tube, built in drop stand ears= 1939 DX.  Yes, first year of production.


----------



## R.Wheeler (May 14, 2020)

J_Westy... Hey there! Cool build! I realize this thread is around a decade old, but I noticed that during the course of your  project that the tank seemed to go by the wayside. I’ve been searching for one for my ‘39 Ace badged ride for a while now, and was wondering if you happened to have it adorning a shelf by some stretch of possibility... ??

Thanks in advance~


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2020)

You really should send a message for something like this but if you click on his name you will see J_Westy has not been on this site in 5 years. Good luck!, I guess it's cool to see what was going on a decade ago anyway!


----------



## Cooper S. (May 16, 2020)

R.Wheeler said:


> J_Westy... Hey there! Cool build! I realize this thread is around a decade old, but I noticed that during the course of your  project that the tank seemed to go by the wayside. I’ve been searching for one for my ‘39 Ace badged ride for a while now, and was wondering if you happened to have it adorning a shelf by some stretch of possibility... ??
> 
> Thanks in advance~



I don’t think he had a tank


----------



## R.Wheeler (May 16, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> I don’t think he had a tank



Looking back it looks like you’re right. I was confusing it with the next bike in the thread...
Thanks! (Still looking for one regardless...)


----------

